# A Mom's gift of love.



## geeko (Apr 22, 2008)

well ladies... i think i've been taking my momma too much for granted.

recently i have been through a rough patch with my moods, she gave me earrings and also sponsored MAC dress camp palette for me.

And she does other things like givin me a hug when i'm home to let me know that she will be there for me. I'm just touched. I'm switching off my mobile phone completely because i don't want SMSes from people to affect my mood as my mood is very unstable now. 

All i want now is to spend more time with my mom and family and get help for my personal problems. I need a self retreat... .

anyway here's the pic... I need to spend more time with my mom. 
I don't want to treat her for granted anymore. It's only when u are in a rough patch u find out who truly cares for you. Sorry for this long long post. I m just feeling emotional right now.

It's not much of a haul, but this palette means a lot to me as it represents the love my mum has for me - she normally will nag about my spending on make up...but when she knew i was interested in this palette and yet i was in a very bad mood and in a rough patch.. she gave me the $$$ to buy this palette.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 22, 2008)

Hooray for Mom's! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## thezander (Apr 22, 2008)

Feel better soon! Have fun playing with the preciousss.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely!! Moms are great!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

Mom's are heroes, they usually know just what we need, just when we need it.  Enjoy your pallette, and really enjoy your momma!  Feel better soon!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2008)

That is so sweet, feel better and enjoy!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 23, 2008)

Good mums are just the best!! Hope you feel better soon - ((HUGS)) xxx


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 23, 2008)

How nice.  I hope you feel better soon.  Your mom sounds awesome!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 23, 2008)

My moms my rock & glad to know you have a great one too!  Love the palette and take care!


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Aww... moms are the best (sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 23, 2008)

So sweet! Always have to keep mom in your heart, no matter what.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 23, 2008)

aww that's so sweet of her! hope u feel better soon and enjoy ur palette!!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 23, 2008)

That is very sweet of your mom! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## dollypink (Apr 23, 2008)

that's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my mum buys mac for me, gotta love your mum!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 24, 2008)

That is so great!!  I hope you get through this bad patch soon!!  You're mom is such a sweet lady!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## geeko (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks babes for all the kind comments now..

i'm feeling better now and have been communicating with my mum much more than i usually do and i think it's the best way for me to take my mind off things. 

Anyway, the packaging of the palette looks very pretty and the arrangement of the colors in the palette is very pretty. This palette will always be a reminder of my mum's love for me.


----------



## User93 (Apr 24, 2008)

i was soo touched by your post, really, i take Mom for granted sometimes aswell, and damn she does sp much for me, and always did.. And i dont like asking her for money much, sometimes she gives me money witout me asking.. or buys me stuff aswell. Moms are great.
Uhhh i wanted this palette SO BAD, i asked my friend which is in NY until 30th og april to buy me mac, and she didnt go to the shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its nothing special, i know, but i am really upset, there is no way they will sell it here and no way i can order it fron the website.. plus i bet its sold out in the shop already :/ uhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, great haul!!! Hope it makes you feel better darling!


----------

